# Peak District National Park car parks



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I intend to do more traipsing around the Peak District this year so contacted the Peak District National Park to ask about day time parking for motorhomes. The response is shown below and confirms motorhomes are welcome! Google maps will help me decide whether my van will fit in or not. This response does not cover overnight parking. There are other car park operators in the Peak District.

"As advised by our Property Manager who looks after our authority owned car parks, the byelaws for our car parks don't mention motorhomes specifically. They are included generally under the charges for cars and minibuses. As long as you ensure that your vehicle doesn't cause any obstruction to other car park users, you would be able to use our car parks under the same terms as a car or minibus.

Please see our website for a list of the car parks that we own and manage:

locationshttp://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/visiting/parking/parking-locations

I know that minibuses and vehicles with horse boxes do use our car parks, so there is allowance for larger vehicles. Perhaps if you look at the number of car park spaces for each car park that would be an indication of the size of the car park and the maneuverability of your vehicle.

If you require any further information or assistance, please do not hesitate to contact the Customer Service Team direct on 01629 816 200 from Monday-Friday 8.45am-17.00pm."


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that Brock.

I notice the car park at the side of the visitor centre in Castleton isnt on the list even though it is a council car park. Strange.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

If it's a Council car park, it won't be on the Peak District National Park's list! The list is just for their car parks.

Given the problems with funding the parks have, and the Peak District is my home area, I'd prefer to cough up for them and not private enterprise of local Councils. Things are so bad, I understand the Peak District National Park had to appear on Countryside [BBC 1] although I haven't seen it.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We live near the eastern edge of the national park and do know some smaller carparks that are free and ok for our 6 metre van. There are several National Trust car parks such as the Longshaw Estate. I think the Castleton and Monsal Head car parks are run by Derbyshire Dales District Council with different charging structure. If you drive through castlton towards the caves and stay on the old road there is free unmetered parking near Treak Cliff cavern and also by the Blue John Cavern at the top of Winnits Pass.

The piece on Countryfile implied that they will have to raise money by getting involved with commercial enterprises such as mountain bike trails and users will have to pay more for the amenities but of course it's a fine balance between fair pricing and overcharging which makes the public go elsewhere to park.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you overnight at any of the peak district car parks ??


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Not aware of any that allow overnight parking. Those I've used say, "No overnight camping or parking" but at least one of these quotes a 24 hour rate for parking.

Derbyshire Council doesn't allow overnight camping, neither does Derbyshire Dales although the latter does allow overnight parking of empty vehicles.

Derbyshire Dales Council says, "In most cases, you can park your motorhome in our car parks if the vehicle meets the following 3 criteria:

1.the vehicle is intended for private use only (and not a commercial vehicle)
2. the vehicle can negotiate any height restriction that is in place
3. it can be accommodated in a normal marked bay (on those car parks where bays are clearly defined)."

The frustrating things is that there are different car park operators with some variation in rules.


----------

